# Locating his/her floor shifter



## Nuby (May 16, 2013)

I'm converting my 67 tempest column shifter to a his/her floor shifter. Can anyone tell me how to locate the shifter,console, and cable hole? Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you have any of the GTO resto books? It is kind of difficult to explain....The Hurst His/Hers for the 67 GTO must sit directly in place, beneath the console cut out....USE the console, laid in place on the floor as a guide (the console is contoured to the shape of the floor/tranny hump....). The shifter has SOME adjustability to it, it sits on the 'hump' and bolts to the floor at 4 locations. I will try to get you more info tomorrow if I can. NOTE: the 67 and 68 shifters are NOT interchangeable, so be sure you get/have the proper one.........:cheers Eric


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Nuby said:


> I'm converting my 67 tempest column shifter to a his/her floor shifter. Can anyone tell me how to locate the shifter,console, and cable hole? Thank you for your attention.


:cool If you don't have a Factory Assembly Manual for your year car then GET ONE -- it will help you immensely. I can advise you how I located the console and His/Her shifter in a '69 -- I will assume they're all pretty much similar in installation. There are dimples in the sheet metal on the drive shaft hump hat correspond to where the mounting holes will be drilled. Line up the mounting holes on shifter base with the dimples on the hump -- mark them DO NOT DRILL. Then line up the console's mounting holes and/or brackets with the dimples in the hump -- DO NOT DRILL. Then make sure the projected location for the shifter lines up with the console. I believe you'll need the aftermarket brackets for the console, but the dimples should be there. After everything lines up go ahead and drill SMALL holes -- the screws will hog them out. Finally, there is a round, flat spot on the hump. Drill that out with a hole saw (get one at your local hardware store. I seem to recall that the hole is 1 1/2 inches in diameter, but check before drilling).


----------



## Nuby (May 16, 2013)

I have the service manuals, but I was unaware of the Assembly Manual. I ordered one. And thanks for the heads up on the mounting bracket (also unaware). This is great advice. I will triple check location prior to drilling (and drill small). Thank you very much for the good tips.


----------

